# Looking for a partner to help with Graphic Novels



## DDdiamonddog99 (Oct 7, 2021)

Hi there,
I'm looking for a partner or a group that I can join or work with in creating a story. I have a lot of ideas that I want to get out there. I'm a big fan of scifi and fantasy. In simple terms, think about the marvel universe with there genre/idea.


----------



## yuckytheartist (Oct 13, 2021)

I would love to ! But im a bit busy atm


----------



## KiokuChan (Oct 23, 2021)

Good luck!


----------

